# Leicester Borough Lunatic Asylum AKA The Towers Hospital June 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Went here today, as I saw a report recently and was shocked, after thinking the place had been renovated into flats years ago!
Couldn't find access to the better buildings and parts were live, with people milling around, cars in the car parks and CCTV.

Did manage to get into some buildings that had defo seen better days, but was a fun couple of hours. 
The first building reminded me of Bradgegate Nursing home but much smaller, the second looks like it could have been a gate keeper's cottage and the last was the nurses accommodation although this was not accessible.

The hospital opened in September 1869 as Leicester Borough Lunatic Asylum, though its name was changed to mental hospital in 1912 and Towers Hospital early in 1947.






IMG_5033 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5053 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5059 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5062 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5063 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5065 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5061 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5069 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5067 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5052 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5034 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5037 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5047 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr




IMG_5040 by stealthstar2012, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice one, great pics as usual!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 3, 2013)

The building in the last pic reminds me of part of Barrow Gurney Hospital.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice shot looks good


----------



## leftorium (Jun 4, 2013)

jesus I wouldn't tangle with that attack dog


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2013)

leftorium said:


> jesus I wouldn't tangle with that attack dog



LOL
He looks fluffy and cute, but he is a real mental case when it comes to strangers!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2013)

looks an interesting mooch, great sharp shots of it too, thanks for the up


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 9, 2013)

I thought this place had been turned into flats too
Great report!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just to let you know he red brick building and the cottage have been demolished in the last few days, although some buildings are still derelict on the live part of the site


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 21, 2013)

Used to live a couple of miles from here as a kid and always lived in fear of being sent to the towers..such a forboding place


----------

